# Greddy R35 GT-R



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure on the headlights tho 

Greddy R35 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

What happend to the headlights??..


----------



## AMG_POWER (Nov 20, 2007)

EW!!!


----------



## steveGTR (Dec 9, 2007)

oh dear


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Does the Greddy GT-R already have a stroker kit? Or did someone get their info wrong?



> The GReddy booth at this 2008 T.A.S is presenting some very impressive machines in both lightweight and heavyweight categories.
> 
> Let's start "light" with the superb Suzuki Swift powered by a SuperCharged engine as the livery says, unfortunately, the detailled specifications are nowhere to be found and this was true for all the vehicles displayed.
> The "heavyweight" contenders are the Nissan Fairlady Z 350, the Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X and the Nissan R35 GT-R, all "dressed" with a two-tone Dark grey/White livery rocking the GREDDY and TRUST brands.
> ...


TAS 08: GReddy Booth : Nihon Car .com


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not so sure


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

it was stated they couldnt really be increased that much. this is weird.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

The 350Z beside it had been stroked to 4.2 litres, and a twin turbo setup


----------



## Rattler (Jun 2, 2006)

here's some results with the GReddy turbo kit.


> Greddy complete turbo kit
> Greddy intercooler
> TiTek titanium race mid pipe
> TiTek titanium race exhaust
> ...


----------

